
Congressman continues pressuring NOAA for scientists’ e-mails - rajathagasthya
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/11/congressman-continues-pressuring-noaa-for-scientists-e-mails/
======
DrScump
“...the Committee’s request for information and communications includes not
just NOAA scientists but also NOAA policy and political staff.”

Anybody else concerned that a taxpayer-funded government science organization
even _has_ a "policy and _political_ staff" ?

